
The other tech CEOs "For every Chad Hurley or Mark Zuckerberg there are many Sathvik Krishnamurthys" - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119741476977621971.html?mod=most_viewed_tech24
======
zaidf
Honestly, this doesn't sound too bad for a worst case scenario story. This
story probably holds true for any 5+ year old Valley company that has managed
to survive.

~~~
myoung8
yeah, no kidding.

reading it felt like the story left out quite a few details...i'm sure there
was a good reason that they slowed down so much--one product with a staff of
50? c'mon...

~~~
jimbokun
"After Voltage shipped its first product -- email-security software -- in
early 2004, its revenue jumped from $3 million to $9 million in 2005, says the
CEO."

...

"Mr. Krishnamurthy says Voltage now has more than 400 customers and is
generating cash, though it remains unprofitable."

$9MM in revenue, and you can't turn a profit?

This seems to be a case where the VC's ambitions are lessening the chance of
the company succeeding. Maybe customers would be less concerned about the
company going under if it was making a profit.

